

Peter Norvig: Models and Theories - motters
http://videos.syntience.com/ai-meetups/peternorvig.html

======
moserware
Good thoughts. The general idea is that it's more important to have a good
algorithm with a lot of data than a great algorithm with little data.

Norvig's "Theorizing from Data" talk is very similar to this one:
[http://www.facebook.com/techtalks#/video/video.php?v=6443265...](http://www.facebook.com/techtalks#/video/video.php?v=644326502463)
(He gave it several places, including Facebook and Google I/O)

------
lemur
Thank you!

------
albertcardona
There's an implementation of the "Seam Remover" that Norvig demonstrates in
Fiji: <http://pacific.mpi-cbg.de>

